# My Niece's Wedding



## OPC'n (Aug 18, 2009)

This is my niece, Maria, who got married in April. I'm trying to put some of her wedding, formal, and reception pics on my site but it's not working so far, so I will start with this one and if I can get the others up I'll let you guys know if you want to go see them. Here's one though:


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 18, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Quickened (Aug 18, 2009)

slick


----------



## Ivan (Aug 18, 2009)

That is an interesting photo...what's with the umbrella?


----------



## Berean (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 18, 2009)

Ivan said:


> That is an interesting photo...what's with the umbrella?



Just creative photography. She got the idea from a magazine and I think it came out well. Here is another pic with the umbrella. This is the kind of photography I want to do among all sorts of photography.


----------



## Houchens (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice! I love photography too!!!


----------

